# Excuse me?



## its anobrain (Mar 4, 2015)

One of my biggest fears as someone with SA is saying "excuse me" to people when I want to get past, and I will often walk all the way around the perimeter of a room to get somewhere that I could have just walked past somebody to get to.
I feel like if I could get over this fear, I would be making good progress in recovery, as I want to be a little more confident before I graduate high school in a couple of months. Wish me luck! :um


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Ah, same here. I hate asking people to move, because i'm afraid they get mad and then i just end up talking in a very low voice. Because it gets awkward, i really hate having SA :S 
but i hope it goes well with your high school graduation and you get more confidence  I hope i get more confidence this year too.


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)

That doesn't bother me at all, I'm great with random bits of conversation with strangers in public. It's when things turn more personal that I freeze up. I literally can't get close to new people without running from it.


----------



## its anobrain (Mar 4, 2015)

Mxx1 said:


> Ah, same here. I hate asking people to move, because i'm afraid they get mad and then i just end up talking in a very low voice. Because it gets awkward, i really hate having SA :S
> but i hope it goes well with your high school graduation and you get more confidence  I hope i get more confidence this year too.


That's exactly how I feel too, haha! Thank you and good luck to you this year also!


----------



## BuggingMe (Feb 27, 2015)

I usually stand in front of them waiting for them to realize that they are in my way, it works most of the time.


----------



## Inknotmink94 (Mar 5, 2015)

Ya, I have that on bad days. Some days are fine but others I just want zero interaction with people, even if it's just to say excuse me.


----------

